# kernel 2.6.34 neue Ablage für bzImage?

## demiurg

Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass beim Kernel 2.6.34 sowohl beim 64 Bit System und beim 32 bit System der Kernel in arch/x86/boot/bzImage abgelegt wird (Meldung nach Compilierungsende mit make && make modules_install)

Wenn die Kernel aus diesem Verzeichnis nach /boot kopiert werden und jeweils gestartet werden ergibt das bei der "Nachkontrolle" mit uname -a die saubere info, dass das 32 Bit system ein i686 Kernel ist und das 64 Bit System ein x86_64 Kernel. 

Die alte Methode nach Handbuch cp arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel64-2.6.34 bzw.cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel32-2.6.34 funktionieren gleichfalls. 

Ist das jetzt wirklich neu oder habe ich da was verpasst?

----------

## firefly

das  ist schon etwas länger. Schon sein 2.6.31 wird das kernel image für 32Bit oder 64Bit X86 unter arch/x86/boot abgelegt.

Der Grund ist der, dass der Code für x86 und x86_64 zusammengefasst wurde.

----------

## boris64

Schon mal was von

```
make install
```

gehört?

----------

## Evildad

Dafür benötigt man aber: 

```
sys-apps/debianutils
```

----------

## musv

 *boris64 wrote:*   

> Schon mal was von
> 
> ```
> make install
> ```
> ...

 

Hatte ich mal ausprobiert. Ich glaub, das Ding legt dann die System.map oder sowas mit an. Die braucht man aber nicht. Und ob du nun "cp ..." oder "make install" eintippst. So große Unterschiede im Tippaufwand solltest du da nicht feststellen.

----------

## 69719

 *Evildad wrote:*   

> Dafür benötigt man aber: 
> 
> ```
> sys-apps/debianutils
> ```
> ...

 

Das ist auf jeder Kiste installiert, die das ssl USE Flag nutzt oder das openssl Paket installiert hat.

----------

## boris64

 *Evildad wrote:*   

> Dafür benötigt man aber: 
> 
> ```
> sys-apps/debianutils
> ```
> ...

 

Ich habe in der Tat noch kein Gentoo-System _ohne_ dieses Paket gesehen.

----------

